# Cessione Milan più lontana. Berlusconi non vorrebbe cedere.



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi. 

Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.


----------



## goleador 70 (6 Giugno 2016)

Altro servizio di Di Stefano basato sul nulla

Come godrò al momento delle firme


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (6 Giugno 2016)

ma non è vero che stanno rosicando per non aver fatto loro lo scoop di Campopiano...nooooooooo....non è vero che pregano la madonna ogni secondo che non vada in porto la cessione...nooooo...siamo noi che siamo malpensanti....70 euro al mese per sentirli parlare del NULLA...assurdo...


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

C'è qualcosa di strano.

A Sky, anche gli ospiti in studio (che scrivono su altre testate) quando parlano della cessione del Milan scoppiano a ridere.

O sono scemi o c'hanno capito tutto. Vedremo.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma non è vero che stanno rosicando per non aver fatto loro lo scoop di Campopiano...nooooooooo....non è vero che pregano la madonna ogni secondo che non vada in porto la cessione...nooooo...siamo noi che siamo malpensanti....70 euro al mese per sentirli parlare del NULLA...assurdo...



Una vergogna

Un servizio che è la summa delle parole di oggi di nosotti su un summit che non c'è mai stato..


----------



## siioca (7 Giugno 2016)

Allora dei professionisti lavorano sapendo che non chiuderanno la trattiva?


----------



## Aron (7 Giugno 2016)

Quanto rosicano e quanto tifano contro...


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quanto rosicano e quanto tifano contro...



Che poi quel pelato di Tiotino parlava di Galatioto come fosse il primo pezzente passato per strada


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Giugno 2016)

*Fedele : Domani nuovo summit Fininvest, decisivo per convincere definitivamente Berlusconi. 
*


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Fedele : Domani nuovo summit Fininvest, decisivo per convincere definitivamente Berlusconi.
> *



Fedele ne sa meno di zero.


----------



## Roger84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Fedele : Domani nuovo summit Fininvest, decisivo per convincere definitivamente Berlusconi.
> *


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (7 Giugno 2016)

A parere mio è vero che sky sta remando contro ma un fondo di verità c'è.. Berlusconi è pazzo e secondo me si sta tirando di nuovo indietro.. Va forzato e costretto non c'è altro rimedio..


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

siioca ha scritto:


> Allora dei professionisti lavorano sapendo che non chiuderanno la trattiva?



Le classiche trattative che si fanno così, per sfizio e per tenersi attivi.
E' un modo per stare al gioco di un 80 enne simpatico, ovvio.


----------



## cremone (7 Giugno 2016)

Spero che la cessione dell'Inter abbia qualche ripercussione nel Milan


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Giugno 2016)

Un altro articolo di condizionali e cose non confermate da nessuno.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Emery vicino al Psg -) http://www.milanworld.net/emery-vicinissimo-al-psg-ciao-milan-vt37357.html#post975313


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2016)

La veritá é che non vuole morire. In questa campagna elettorale si é reso conto che ormai di lui cone uomo politico non interessa piú a nessuno, come imprenditore ormai é secoli che non mette conta piú e che tutto é gestito da Marina e Confalonieri. Sia su fb che in giro in campagna elettorale gli chiedono solo del Milan, del Milan. Ormai si è reso conto che tolto il Milan non lo filerebbe piú nessuno e sarebbe quindi la sua morte come personaggio pubblico popolare. E lui non vuole morire...


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Mi son stufato. 

Basta non cede nemmeno quest'anno, addio milan io ho chiuso.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La veritá é che non vuole morire. In questa campagna elettorale si é reso conto che ormai di lui cone uomo politico non interessa piú a nessuno, come imprenditore ormai é secoli che non mette conta piú e che tutto é gestito da Marina e Confalonieri. Sia su fb che in giro in campagna elettorale gli chiedono solo del Milan, del Milan. Ormai si è reso conto che tolto il Milan non lo filerebbe piú nessuno e sarebbe quindi la sua morte come personaggio pubblico popolare. E lui non vuole morire...



E' così, purtroppo per noi.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (7 Giugno 2016)

Un fondo di verità ci sarà se tutti ne parlano...prepariamoci al peggio...


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2016)

Galliani ha vinto ancora una volta.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Un fondo di verità ci sarà se tutti ne parlano...prepariamoci al peggio...



temo che sarà una lunga settimana, voglio solo che finisca tutto, in un modo o in un altro... basta con sta tortura


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (7 Giugno 2016)

e andiamo di pessimismo per le parole di peppe  ....xkè seguire Campopiano che è stato l'unico coi fatti a dimostrare di sapere le cose...meglio martellarsi sui maroni ogni giorno


----------



## kakaoo1981 (7 Giugno 2016)

Cosa abbiamo fatto di male x meritarci tutto questo!!!!maledetto!!!


----------



## danjr (7 Giugno 2016)

Non ha vinto nessuno, abbiamo perso tutti, anche questa società che non avrà più tifosi


----------



## Roger84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma perchè volete suicidarvi prima del 15/20Giugno? Siete proprio masochisti.....
Tanto prima di questa data è ampiamente previsto che si leggeranno queste notizie, non capisco di cosa vi scandalizzate....


----------



## kakaoo1981 (7 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e andiamo di pessimismo per le parole di peppe  ....xkè seguire Campopiano che è stato l'unico coi fatti a dimostrare di sapere le cose...meglio martellarsi sui maroni ogni giorno



Guarda che anke il Buon pasquale ha messo le mani avanti sull eventuale colpo di coda di berlusconi, quindi non esclude che possa saltare il tutto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Giugno 2016)

Non é detto che non ceda la societá. Di certo Berlusconi non la vuole cedere, ma fininvest, i figli e Confalonieri stavolta non molleranno facilmente. Potrebbero convincerlo perché la ragione stavolta é fortemente a sostegno della cessione.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Milan è vicino a morire definitivamente.


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

Voci Basate sul nulla, millantatori, rosiconi, giornalisti da quattro soldi.. Ogni volta è la stessa storia ma non credo che a Sky vadano a sbilanciarsi così tanto per rischiare di prendersi in faccia il preliminare tra una settimana.
Cp,è detto più volte qualcosa secondo ha iniziato a incrinarsi venerdì scorso (cinesi mangia bambini + intervista in radio).
Sinceramente è così remota la possibilità che:
1. Abbia per l'ennesima volta usato il Milan per scopi elettorali (E anche Galatioto magari è stato ingannato)
2. Non voglia rinunciare all'ultima cosa rimasta, ha 80 anni e con il Milan è l'autentico deus ex machina, ci fa incavolare, arrabbiare, discutere.. Tutto dipende da lui, per un egocentrico patologico cosa c'è di meglio? Spende 80 mil annui? considerando quanti ne ha di patrimonio e probabilmente sommersi in tutti i paradisi fiscali 80 mil per lui sono come 200 euro per noi.. E poi ha 80 anni..
3. Polisportiva Milan 2.0

Aspettiamo. Senza Campopiano saremmo tutti incavolati come dei puma, invece è davvero il nostro unico appiglio..


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

Pessimismo esasperato.
Faccio notare che nessun giornalista sapeva niente dell'Inter fino ad una settimana fa e che quasi tutti si mettevano a ridere quando si parlava di investimenti cinesi per il povero e decadente campionato italiano..
Almeno aspettiamo fino a fine mese


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè volete suicidarvi prima del 15/20Giugno? Siete proprio masochisti.....
> Tanto prima di questa data è ampiamente previsto che si leggeranno queste notizie, non capisco di cosa vi scandalizzate....



Ma cosa vuoi che succeda il quindici......Il quindici è solo la data di scadenza di quella ridicola esclusiva senza penali.


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Guarda che anke il Buon pasquale ha messo le mani avanti sull eventuale colpo di coda di berlusconi, quindi non esclude che possa saltare il tutto



Ritirarsi ora sarebbe gravissimo per la sua immagine, forse vuole dare l'idea del duro che non vuole essere messo da parte nemmeno con la minoranza del club, è proprio fissato, gliela vuole far sudare fino alla fino il poverello, come se avesse la possibilità di dire NO NETTO al 7 di giugno, quando mancano solo i dettagli per chiudere ed è stato fatto un lavoro terribile in questi mesi per mettere in piedi una trattativa così importante.
Se lo fa è MORTO VIVO.


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

Comunque Silvio o chi per lui dovrà fare una intervista per spiegare la folle decisione di far saltare tutto.
La scusa sarà pronta "non hanno voluto investire quanto gli ho chiesto per far tornare grande il nostro Milan".
Giornalisti ovviamente muti.
A quel punto i tifosi dovranno coalizzarsi e trovare il modo per boicottare tutto questo schifo..


----------



## Roger84 (7 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che succeda il quindici......Il quindici è solo la data di scadenza di quella ridicola esclusiva senza penali.



Prima di strapparmi i capelli adesso che non ha senso, aspetto la data ufficiale per la firma oppure per il nulla!
Inutile che mi rovino il fegato ora che poi magari tutto và come abbiamo auspicato fino a qlc giorno fà....

Campopiano che è l'unica fonte davvero autorevole, nn ha scritto niente di allarmante (almeno per ora) perciò io continuo ad essere ottimista!!!


----------



## kakaoo1981 (7 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ritirarsi ora sarebbe gravissimo per la sua immagine, forse vuole dare l'idea del duro che non vuole essere messo da parte nemmeno con la minoranza del club, è proprio fissato, gliela vuole far sudare fino alla fino il poverello, come se avesse la possibilità di dire NO NETTO al 7 di giugno, quando mancano solo i dettagli per chiudere ed è stato fatto un lavoro terribile in questi mesi per mettere in piedi una trattativa così importante.
> Se lo fa è MORTO VIVO.



Il tuo discorso sarebbe perfetto se non sinprlasse di quel pazzo megalomane, la sua immagine? X lui il milan è un giocattolo per tenere impegnata la mente e non morire prima dei suoi giorni,figurati che gli frega di mandare in fumo 1 anno di lavoro, ricordo che non ha problemi di soldi, ne ha piu dei nuovi proprietari dei prescritti, ricordiamoci che con la questione stadio pagherà una bella penale, mettera anche questa in mezzo alle altre...mi auguro solo che se non vende lo si costringa a non uscire di casa a questo squallido


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

fino alla battuta sui cinesi mangia bambini andava tutto bene (per me anche quella non era preoccupante) poi dal giorno dopo sembra che è precipitato tutto...boh....

i media si saranno fatti condizionare da quella battuta? può darsi

è finita la campagna elettorale e quindi inizia a venir fuori la verità purtroppo per noi? può darsi anche quello...in effetti guarda caso è precipitato tutto proprio l ultimo giorno di campagna elettorale...

sinceramente mi sento un pò pessimista in questo momento....


----------



## Brain84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Io continuo a pensare che la cessione sia ormai cosa fatta e che siamo ai dettagli minimi.
Per come la vedo io la situazione è questa:

- Fininvest vuole cedere il Milan
- I cinesi sono economicamente impressionanti e quindi irrinunciabili
- Berlusconi non ha manco il potere di dire di no; Fininvest lo ammazzerebbe insieme ai figli, ai piccoli azionisti e ai tifosi

Io rimango tranquillo e convinto che ci sia in ballo troppo, per non cedere. Non si parla di un Mr.Bee ma del governo cinese, qua è tutt'altra storia checche ne dicano i giornalai da quattro soldi.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Voci Basate sul nulla, millantatori, rosiconi, giornalisti da quattro soldi.. Ogni volta è la stessa storia *ma non credo che a Sky vadano a sbilanciarsi così tanto per rischiare di prendersi in faccia il preliminare tra una settimana.*
> Cp,è detto più volte qualcosa secondo ha iniziato a incrinarsi venerdì scorso (cinesi mangia bambini + intervista in radio).
> Sinceramente è così remota la possibilità che:
> 1. Abbia per l'ennesima volta usato il Milan per scopi elettorali (E anche Galatioto magari è stato ingannato)
> ...



Ne sei sicuro?

Sky è quella che diceva che i Cinesi non esistevano.
Sky è quella che DURANTE IL CDA STRAORDINARIO di Fininvest affermava che c'erano brutte sensazioni per poi venire sbugiardati nemmeno UN ORA DOPO.
Sky è quella che diceva che Berlusconi non era affatto convinto dei Cinesi per poi venire nuovamente sbugiardata dopo nemmeno mezza giornata dall'ANSA.

Per carità io per primo so chi ci troviamo come Presidente,ma comunque vada Sky ha dimostrato la sua "inadeguatezza" sulla questione Cessione.



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e andiamo di pessimismo per le parole di peppe  ....xkè seguire Campopiano che è stato l'unico coi fatti a dimostrare di sapere le cose...meglio martellarsi sui maroni ogni giorno



Nulla da aggiungere,io sono molto ottimista sul esito della trattativa.Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile e speriamo vada tutto per il meglio che c'e lo meritiamo dopo questi ultimi anni.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (7 Giugno 2016)

In effetti c'è da preoccuparsi. Un giornalista mica è un bambino che "rosica". Può essere asservito ma in questo caso dovrebbe dire che i cinesi fanno schifo non che SB non vuole vendere


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Ne sei sicuro?
> 
> Sky è quella che diceva che i Cinesi non esistevano.
> Sky è quella che DURANTE IL CDA STRAORDINARIO di Fininvest affermava che c'erano brutte sensazioni per poi venire sbugiardati nemmeno UN ORA DOPO.
> ...



Ma Campopiano ha più volte detto di non essere nella testa di SB, di esser certo che tutto procede ma la decisione finale verrà presa da SB il 15/6Co
Campopiano narra i fatti (professionista esemplare) mentre magari Sky, Fedele, GdS, Pelle, stampa, ecc semplicemente hanno,fonti interne che descrivono un SB verso il no.
Mai poi i fatti degli ultimi non minano per nulla le tue certezza? Brocchi che prepara la stagione, Emery che va al PSG, Ibra UTD.. È tutto è precipitato stranamente dopo le elezioni..


----------



## de sica (7 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=95]de sica[/MENTION]

Rispetta le idee altrui, evita questi post e non generalizzare.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> e andiamo di pessimismo per le parole di peppe  ....xkè seguire Campopiano che è stato l'unico coi fatti a dimostrare di sapere le cose...meglio martellarsi sui maroni ogni giorno





fra29 ha scritto:


> Ma Campopiano ha più volte detto di non essere nella testa di SB, di esser certo che tutto procede ma la decisione finale verrà presa da SB il 15/6Co
> Campopiano narra i fatti (professionista esemplare) mentre magari Sky, Fedele, GdS, Pelle, stampa, ecc semplicemente hanno,fonti interne che descrivono un SB verso il no.
> Mai poi i fatti degli ultimi non minano per nulla le tue certezza? Brocchi che prepara la stagione, Emery che va al PSG, Ibra UTD.. È tutto è precipitato stranamente dopo le elezioni..



Emery non è mica già ufficiale al PSG,la Gazzetta e gli altri quotidiani appena ieri parlavano di Emery bloccato dal Milan,quindi vorrei aspettare di vedere se la notizia viene rilanciata da più testate attendibili prima di fasciarmi la testa.

Su Ibra UTD devo dire che ci speravo un sacco,ma bisogna ammettere che Campopiano fin dall'inizio ci aveva fatto capire chiaramente che probabilmente non veniva da noi.

Su Brocchi non saprei,di certo non poteva dire che in caso di Cessione viene licenziato in tronco,quindi rilascia un pò di frasi di circostanza.

Ti ripeto,so che Presidente ci ritroviamo quindi un pò di preoccupazione c'e l'ho,ma sono molto ottimista sulla Cessione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *Fedele : Domani nuovo summit Fininvest, decisivo per convincere definitivamente Berlusconi.
> *



Non c'è stato nessun summit oggi, figurarsi domani


----------



## de sica (7 Giugno 2016)

Piccolo ot: non volevo generalizzare , però solo cercare di dare un consiglio. Anche se non trovo molto giusto che molti possano sempre esprimersi in modo negativo su ogni cosa che riguardi la cessione


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Giugno 2016)

mah dobbiamo aspettare
certamente non la vedo piu positivo questa cessione come lo vedevo un mese fa...

forse siamo tutti sognando, sabbiamo gia il gioco di Berlusconi, specialmente in questi giorni di elezioni...

Perche pensiamo che andra in porto questa volta?


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> mah dobbiamo aspettare
> certamente non la vedo piu positivo questa cessione come lo vedevo un mese fa...
> 
> forse siamo tutti sognando, sabbiamo gia il gioco di Berlusconi, specialmente in questi giorni di elezioni...
> ...



Nessuno ha notizie reali...tutti vivono di sensazioni.


----------



## FK87 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi se vende siamo tutti strafelici, se non vende affari suoi noi la notte dormiamo lo stesso lui si vedrà...italmilan? Mi domando se non vende perché nell'ultima intervista reale non la battuta ripresa da un telefonino dice :" almeno 2 soggetti hanno un patrimonio di oltre 10 mld " la cosa più traumatica e' stiamo negoziando non so se concludiamo...che cosa avrebbe dovuto dire? Ho già venduto? Sto per vendere? Io mi chiedo se uno non vuole vendere va dire grandi aziende ottime garanzie mega miliardari? I tifosi la gente fa la bocca buona e dopo se non vende sa perfettamente che si arrabbia....1 cosa mi chiedo come mai con bee quando c'era l'esclusiva che è durata mesi nessuno ha mai parlato di mercato bloccato operazioni concordate? Come mai ora se ne parla? E il termine e' 45 giorni? Riguardo ad Emery il Psg che bisogno ha di bloccarlo? Paga la clausola e saluti...vuole Emery in un giorno lo prende. Summit del lunedì? Berlusconi pranza ogni lunedì con i figli, che poi dopo le elezioni disastrose secondo voi il Milan era l'argomento predominante? Dai su usiamo il cervello.


----------



## Casnop (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi.
> 
> Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.


Di Stefano parla di "infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi", altre fonti giornalistiche riferiscono esattamente il contrario, ed anzi identificano date precise per la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare di compravendita che, dunque, è da presumere intuitivamente essere stato completato e concordato anche quanto alla stesura del testo. Qui ci vuole allora un atto di fede, perché una delle due parti sta mentendo sapendo di mentire. E' peraltro accertato che una delle due sinora su questa vicenda ha dato informazioni false, perché smentite dai fatti del 10 maggio. Quindi, dargli retta ma vendergli poi l'anima.


----------



## Sotiris (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi.
> 
> Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.



Sky ma altrettanto Mediaset premium sul capitolo cessione non sanno nulla. Per la disperazione sono stato costretto molte volte a mettere Top Calcio 24 per cercare di carpire magari qualche informazione in più (il che è tutto dire). In particolare Sky è quasi tutta impostata su Copa America ed Europei, di cui non m'interessa nulla, e quando si interviene sulla possibile cessione del Milan o si sentono opinioni (Di Stefano) oppure balbettii (Giunta).
Gli unici che hanno dimostrato di avere qualche informazione diretta sulla vicenda restano, a mio parere, Festa e Campopiano.
Quindi io ne deduco che ieri non c'è stato alcun summit ad Arcore, bensì si trattava del consueto pranzo coi figli.


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Dopo quest'ennesima buffonata di quel vecchio maledetto diventeremo invendibili!!! Nessuno verrà più a comprarci. Trattare con quel vecchio pazzo è impossibile. Ci ha rovinati


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dopo quest'ennesima buffonata di quel vecchio maledetto diventeremo invendibili!!! Nessuno verrà più a comprarci. Trattare con quel vecchio pazzo è impossibile. Ci ha rovinati



Allora il suo scopo lo ha raggiunto, nessuno mai vincerà col Milan ciò che ha vinto lui


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dopo quest'ennesima buffonata di quel vecchio maledetto diventeremo invendibili!!! Nessuno verrà più a comprarci. Trattare con quel vecchio pazzo è impossibile. Ci ha rovinati



Il bello è che ci sarà comunque gente che andrà allo stadio ed anche la Curva, visto lo schifo che è uscito.

Galliani ha vinto anche stavolta, ha fatto mettere da parte la figlia e ora gli ha fatto rinunciare a quasi 1 miliardo di euro.

Il Milan è finito.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi.
> 
> Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.





goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Altro servizio di Di Stefano basato sul nulla
> 
> Come godrò al momento delle firme





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma non è vero che stanno rosicando per non aver fatto loro lo scoop di Campopiano...nooooooooo....non è vero che pregano la madonna ogni secondo che non vada in porto la cessione...nooooo...siamo noi che siamo malpensanti....70 euro al mese per sentirli parlare del NULLA...assurdo...


----------



## martinmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Siamo sempre li...per quanto disgusti Di Stefano credo che ci sia un fondo di verità dietro.
Siamo al momento delle firme e allo Psychonanus Orgensis sta venendo il magone...


----------



## naliM77 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi a Sky non sanno nulla, c'e solo Galliani che possa queste notizie per seminare zizzania e infila nella testa del Presidente pensieri negativi. Tutti quelli che lavorano alla trattativa sono ottimisti, anche perché se Berlusconi vuol ripensarci non ha bisogno di arrivare al 15, può dirlo anche ora è risparmia del lavoro e dei costi a tutti, se non si è tirato indietro è solo perché tra due settimane si voterà a Milano ed il Milan è ottimo argomento di campagna elettorale.
Che poi lui voglia tenersi il Milan per essere al centro dell'attenzione...su dai ok che è egocentrico ma 80 milioni l'anno buttati dalla finestra nessuno lo farebbe, se salta la trattativa il passo successivo sarebbe la dichiarazione di incapacità e quindi sarebbe costretto a girare con un tutore legale . Mandare all'aria un affare da un miliardo, che cancellerebbe in un colpo solo 200 milioni di debiti e darebbe una plusvalenza da 300/400 milioni a Fininvest sarebbe sintomo di pazzia...e nient'altro.


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Di Stefano parla di "infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi", altre fonti giornalistiche riferiscono esattamente il contrario, ed anzi identificano date precise per la sottoscrizione del contratto preliminare di compravendita che, dunque, è da presumere intuitivamente essere stato completato e concordato anche quanto alla stesura del testo. Qui ci vuole allora un atto di fede, perché una delle due parti sta mentendo sapendo di mentire. E' peraltro accertato che una delle due sinora su questa vicenda ha dato informazioni false, perché smentite dai fatti del 10 maggio. Quindi, dargli retta ma vendergli poi l'anima.



Giustissimo. Poi non vorrei ripetermi,ma è stato berlusconi a dare il mandato ad una bamca d'affari a cercare acquirenti per il Milan, e secondo voi se uni cerca acquirenti è per non vendere?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Giugno 2016)

Come la mamma aspettava che mi uscisse la bava dalla bocca per darmi il ghiacciolo... Anche il buon Silvio ci sta facendo sudare lacrime di sangue prima di cedere per noi tifosi la sua amatissima creatura.

Quale bene è più alto di questo ?? 
Silvio ci ama.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

L'unica cosa certa è che noi abbiamo bisogno sempre di mille teatrini per qualsiasi cosa, e figuriamoci se non sarebbe finita in soap pure stavolta..

Berlusconi se non vende spero crepi, almeno ci liberiamo comunque di lui..poi ci vendano pure a Squinzi, almeno avremo di nuovo una dignità..


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma, Dio santo, perchè credete a chi ha dimostrato di non sapere nulla? Volete capirlo o no che stanno facendo terrorismo giornalistico e nessuno sa nulla? Berlusconi nelle sue interviste ha sempre parlato di gruppi cinesi ricchissimi e che è favorevole a cedere perchè servono i soldi dei cinesi per competere con le big di oggi; Campopiano ha sempre detto che tutto procede senza intoppi; Pagnine Curró, che hanno detto di seguire la trattativa dall'inizio, dicono che mancano solo le firme, e voi andate appresso a Di Stefano? "SB non vuole vendere", un'ora dopo CDA per concedere l'esclusiva


----------



## mistergao (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi.
> 
> Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.



Io ho sempre pensato che il Milan sarebbe stato ceduto solo dopo i ballottaggi, ed infatti stiamo andando in quella direzione. Poi magari Silvio (che ormai politicamente non conta più nulla, e che può giocarsi al massimo Milano) deciderà di tenere la squadra, ma fino al 20 di Giugno ogni voce sarà sostanzialmente infondata.


----------



## Giangy (7 Giugno 2016)

Se non vende è finita del tutto.... addio Milan


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Giugno 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La veritá é che non vuole morire. In questa campagna elettorale si é reso conto che ormai di lui cone uomo politico non interessa piú a nessuno, come imprenditore ormai é secoli che non mette conta piú e che tutto é gestito da Marina e Confalonieri. Sia su fb che in giro in campagna elettorale gli chiedono solo del Milan, del Milan. Ormai si è reso conto che tolto il Milan non lo filerebbe piú nessuno e sarebbe quindi la sua morte come personaggio pubblico popolare. E lui non vuole morire...



Purtroppo questo post è perfetto. Temo che è così.


----------



## ilyanor (7 Giugno 2016)

Io non crederò mai alla cessione. Se ci fossero stati acquirenti seri Berlusconi avrebbe già venduto. Sono di Bari, e son avvezzo a queste dinamiche di fantacompravendita di società di calcio (piu' o meno appetibili) ..


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Giugno 2016)

ilyanor ha scritto:


> Io non crederò mai alla cessione. Se ci fossero stati acquirenti seri Berlusconi avrebbe già venduto. Sono di Bari, e son avvezzo a queste dinamiche di fantacompravendita di società di calcio (piu' o meno appetibili) ..



Ma per cortesia , prima di scrivere le cose utilizziamo la testa ... sulla cessione ci sono dichiarazioni di PROFESSIONISTI che hanno già chiuso affari da miliardi di euro e sicuramente non si prestano alle stupidate del nano . 

Se stai trollando è un conto , se non lo stai facendo ti abbraccio e ti dico di aspettare 8 giorni


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Ok sono usciti allo scoperto anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dicendo che è la trattativa più dura della loro vita. 

Game over.


----------



## smallball (7 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia , prima di scrivere le cose utilizziamo la testa ... sulla cessione ci sono dichiarazioni di PROFESSIONISTI che hanno già chiuso affari da miliardi di euro e sicuramente non si prestano alle stupidate del nano .
> 
> Se stai trollando è un conto , se non lo stai facendo ti abbraccio e ti dico di aspettare 8 giorni


io la penso esattamente come te ..e attendo con pazienza


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Dico solo di pazientare...per lavoro la mia azienda ne ha acquisita un'altra (questa era pure sul lastrico) e malgrado la situazione economica nella quale versavano uno dei due soci proprietari non voleva assolutamente vendere perchè voleva restare socio e non dipendente (anche se compravamo tutto noi)...alla fine dopo mesi e mesi di trattative questo individuo è stato convinto dal socio a firmare e cedere tutto. Ed ora è dipendente nostro e sono tutti felici (pure lui). Questa per dire che affari così importanti richiedono tempo, soprattutto se una delle due parti è anche minimamente indeciso...ma alla fine la ragione vince (dovrebbe vincere) sempre!! Noi siamo stati quasi un anno a trattare con sto **********...figurarsi trattare con Silvio...


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok sono usciti allo scoperto anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dicendo che è la trattativa più dura della loro vita.
> 
> Game over.



Ma come non era già tutto fatto è si attendevano solo le firme il quindici?


----------



## malos (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok sono usciti allo scoperto anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dicendo che è la trattativa più dura della loro vita.
> 
> Game over.



Questo manda in manicomio tutti, tifosi, acquirenti, mediatori e fininvest. Tutti tranne il pelato of course.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok sono usciti allo scoperto anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dicendo che è la trattativa più dura della loro vita.
> 
> Game over.



Questa potrebbe essere una pessima notizia...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma dove l'avete letto?


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pessimismo esasperato.
> Faccio notare che nessun giornalista sapeva niente dell'Inter fino ad una settimana fa e che quasi tutti si mettevano a ridere quando si parlava di investimenti cinesi per il povero e decadente campionato italiano..
> Almeno aspettiamo fino a fine mese


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok sono usciti allo scoperto anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dicendo che è la trattativa più dura della loro vita.
> 
> Game over.





robs91 ha scritto:


> Ma come non era già tutto fatto è si attendevano solo le firme il quindici?



bhe mica han detto che sta andando male, solo che è difficile. Possono anche aver chiuso l'accordo e dire che è stata la trattativa più difficile. aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

Se non vende resteranno soli: lui e il condom.


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Giugno 2016)

Inizio a dubitare fortemente. Troppi segnali negativi.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Mi aspettavo almeno un tweet di campopiano per tranquillizzare un po gli animi visto le ultime nerissime news, ma fin ora nulla... spero non sia un cattivo presagio


----------



## Eziomare (7 Giugno 2016)

Troppo entusiasmo preliminare, personalmente invito alla prudenza sin dal primo giorno di trattativa, con Berlusconi nulla e' mai lineare, trasparente e coerente, e' diventato una maledizione per il Milan.
Continuo pessimisticamente a ritenere che il prossimo anno sulla nostra panca siedera' Brocchi, con tutto cio' che questo comportera'.


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

io sole 24ore dice che settimana prossima ci sarà l'incontro decisivo e che il contratto è quasi pronto, che è lungo un centinaio di pagine con numerosi allegati e si sono tutti i dettagli del piano di investimento


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2016)

Non vedo segnali negativi, vedo solo speculazioni giornalistiche, che riportano sensazioni e pensieri di Berlusconi, ormai i giornalisti sono diventati dei medium, al posto di fare interviste fanno sedute spiritiche.
Se questo è giornalismo, siamo messi veramente male, d'altronde se siamo al 77° posto come libertà di stampa un motivo ci sarà.


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> io sole 24ore dice che settimana prossima ci sarà l'incontro decisivo e che il contratto è quasi pronto, che è lungo un centinaio di pagine con numerosi allegati e si sono tutti i dettagli del piano di investimento



Festa <3


----------



## mabadi (7 Giugno 2016)

Di solito si dice un trattativa durissima ma ce l'abbiamo fatta


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Sole 24 Ore - Milan, settimana prossima incontro decisivo per la cessione. Contratto di vendita quasi pronto, operazione da oltre un miliardo


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Di solito si dice un trattativa durissima ma ce l'abbiamo fatta



Si può dire tutto ma non questo.....
La prima cosa che ti insegnano di non dire è proprio, ce l'abbiamo fatta prima ancora di mettere le firma #nerosurosso


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok sono usciti allo scoperto anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dicendo che è la trattativa più dura della loro vita.
> 
> Game over.





sballotello ha scritto:


> Il Sole 24 Ore - Milan, settimana prossima incontro decisivo per la cessione. Contratto di vendita quasi pronto, operazione da oltre un miliardo



Ma io dico veramente sto pazzo pensa di tirare avanti con l'italBroccolo?
Cioè qua siamo fuori da ogni logica: straperde in politica, straperde col Milan, le sue aziende hanno passivi importanti e questo pensa ancora a tirare avanti..
ma che vada ad Antigua e non ci rompa più l'anima...
Mi basterebbero 5 minuti con lui, gli farei notare i dati incontrovertibili sia sul Milan che sulla politica per farlo tornare alla realtà e mandarlo in pensione...


----------



## neversayconte (7 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Non vedo segnali negativi, vedo solo speculazioni giornalistiche, che riportano sensazioni e pensieri di Berlusconi, ormai i giornalisti sono diventati dei medium, al posto di fare interviste fanno sedute spiritiche.
> Se questo è giornalismo, siamo messi veramente male, d'altronde se siamo al 77° posto come libertà di stampa un motivo ci sarà.



E' questo. I giornalisti non sanno molto più di noi, anzi. Perfino la data del 15 o 13 giugno non è indicativa. La firma può avvenire o non avvenire in qualunque momento di qualsiasi giorno da oggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Giugno 2016)

State calmi ragazzi!!!! A parte il fatto che con tutti questi paletti da superare i cinesi devono essere in forma come il miglior alberto tomba ma vi pare mai possibile???
Nessuna cessione societaria può portare con se dei paletti!! Se io giacomino cedo la mia auto a paolino posso imporre nero su bianco che lui si impegni una volta a settimana a lanciarla a 200 all'ora???? Siamo a questi livelli paradossali.
Chi vende incassa e si leva di torno, chi acquista comanda. Punto!!!
I ' paletti' di berlusconi sono solo l'ennesima campagna elettorale, rappresentano il suo 'presunto' gesto d'amore verso una maglia, sono solo l'avvolgimento zuccherino di una pillola amarissima da mandare giù. Tutto ciò è il gesto di resa di un uomo che si deve far da parte perchè non è più capace, economicamente e sportivamente. 
Una società che rileva un' impresa milan piena di debiti e tecnicamente 'fallita' non può farsi imporre investimenti ingenti annui per una serie di motivi : uno perchè chi rileva ha capacità manageriali superiori a chi vende, due perchè l'oggetto del contendere è in pessimi condizioni tecniche-economiche, tre perchè la programmazione degli acquirenti non è affar di chi vende.


----------



## Mr. Canà (7 Giugno 2016)

Che si rassegni una volta tanto a farsi da parte e ad accettare un'offerta che probabilmente nessuno più formulerà a queste cifre. Ha stufato con i suoi ripensamenti e il suo vivere di ricordi.


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Giugno 2016)

Non mi smuovo di un millimetro, ha già ceduto e tra poco sarà tutto comunicato e saremo cinesi 

Comunque il "game over" dopo che Galatioto annuncia che la trattativa è la più difficile della sua vita mi ha fatto decisamente sorridere.

Game over si dice alla fine


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ok sono usciti allo scoperto anche Galatioto e Gancikoff dicendo che è la trattativa più dura della loro vita.
> 
> Game over.



Dove hai letto questa notizia? Sul forum non è riportato nulla.


----------



## Theochedeo (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi.
> 
> Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.



Allora io leggendo la notizia qui sul forum sono caduto in depressione. Poi guardando Sky calciomercato mi sono un pò ripreso. Infatti l'unico che dà una notizia è il buon Peppedicoso (che io ODIO) mentre Di Marzio, che ritengo affidabile, non si è esposto dicendo "non commento perché non so nulla della vicenda". Gli ospiti in studio dal canto loro hanno espresso solo opinioni che, per quanto condivisibili, rimangono tali.

Riassumendo a Sky chi si occupa di dare le notizie sulla cessione del Milan è Peppedicoso mentre altri giornalisti o esprimono opinioni oppure non ne parlano proprio, fra questi proprio Alciato, il più insider di tutti, che dopo la vicenda Bee se ne sta alla larga da tutto ciò che ci riguarda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi.
> 
> Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.



SE non vuole vendere che lo dica sibuto e la finiamo qui, tanto alla fine ci rimette solo lui non di certo io.


----------



## naliM77 (7 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Allora io leggendo la notizia qui sul forum sono caduto in depressione. Poi guardando Sky calciomercato mi sono un pò ripreso. Infatti l'unico che dà una notizia è il buon Peppedicoso (che io ODIO) mentre Di Marzio, che ritengo affidabile, non si è esposto dicendo "non commento perché non so nulla della vicenda". Gli ospiti in studio dal canto loro hanno espresso solo opinioni che, per quanto condivisibili, rimangono tali.
> 
> Riassumendo a Sky chi si occupa di dare le notizie sulla cessione del Milan è Peppedicoso mentre altri giornalisti o esprimono opinioni oppure non ne parlano proprio, fra questi proprio Alciato, il più insider di tutti, che dopo la vicenda Bee se ne sta alla larga da tutto ciò che ci riguarda.



Alciato parlava perchè a passargli le veline era Galliani e questo dimostra che a portare avanti la trattativa erano l'AD e i lacchè del Presidente, quelli del cerchio magico che non fanno altro che dire "sei un Dio e tutti noi siamo tuoi sudditi fedeli" , tra questi Licia Ronzulli che avrebbe messo in contatto lui Bee con Berlusconi.

Ora Alciato non parla perchè Galliani è stato escluso totalmente dalla trattativa che viene condotta, stavolta, da Fininvest e quindi dai figli e da Berlusconi, che però al riguardo ha poca voce in capitolo.

Per il resto vi faccio notare che il Sole24Ore non è nè un giornale sportivo e nemmeno un giornale "politico" se lì appare una notizia di tipo finaziario, proprio per la fama del quotidiano, è perchè non dico sia certa ma quasi, chi scrive lì non scrive di calciomercato ma scrive di finanza, e se un quotidiano finanziario spara una bufala al riguardo, brucia milioni di euro di investimenti e perde di credibilità. Se un tizio invece parla in una TV di calciomercato, può sparare tutte le bufale che vuole, perchè hanno inventato la scusa che nel mercato del calcio, tutto può cambiare in 24 ore...perchè giustamente, quando si tratta di acquistare un giocatore da 50 milioni di euro di cartellino e 100 milioni di euro di ingaggio in 5 anni (cosa che richiede la concessione di linee di credito eh, nessuno paga cash), le cose cambiano in 24 ore...solo i polli possono crederci eheheh

Chi scrive sul IlSole24ore, non ha i Raiola o i Galliani a passargli le soffiate, ma ha professionisti seri alle spalle(gente laureata, non expizzaioli o antennisti eheheh). Quindi, state tranquilli...


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Alciato parlava perchè a passargli le veline era Galliani e questo dimostra che a portare avanti la trattativa erano l'AD e i lacchè del Presidente, quelli del cerchio magico che non fanno altro che dire "sei un Dio e tutti noi siamo tuoi sudditi fedeli" , tra questi Licia Ronzulli che avrebbe messo in contatto lui Bee con Berlusconi.
> 
> Ora Alciato non parla perchè Galliani è stato escluso totalmente dalla trattativa che viene condotta, stavolta, da Fininvest e quindi dai figli e da Berlusconi, che però al riguardo ha poca voce in capitolo.
> 
> ...



Puoi avere anche con i santi del paradiso a scrivere gli articoli, ma se quel nano infame cambia idea salta tutto e stop... e a parer mio tra scenate di ricoveri, ripensamenti ed elezioni questo ha manovrato i fili fino ad ora, infatti da un po di tempo prepara il terreno alla non cessione... e ormai non ho più un filo di ottimismo


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Alciato parlava perchè a passargli le veline era Galliani e questo dimostra che a portare avanti la trattativa erano l'AD e i lacchè del Presidente, quelli del cerchio magico che non fanno altro che dire "sei un Dio e tutti noi siamo tuoi sudditi fedeli" , tra questi Licia Ronzulli che avrebbe messo in contatto lui Bee con Berlusconi.
> 
> Ora Alciato non parla perchè Galliani è stato escluso totalmente dalla trattativa che viene condotta, stavolta, da Fininvest e quindi dai figli e da Berlusconi, che però al riguardo ha poca voce in capitolo.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Io mi chiedo come mai a Milano nessuno sia ancora andato sotto casa milan a invocare la cessione...ma no quattro gatti...tanta gente per una dimostrazione forte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi.
> 
> Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Guardate come ve lo dico: in questa settimana usciranno al 100% notizie su un presunto dietrofront di Berlusconi, quindi non venite sul forum a rompere le scatole. Adesso abbiamo una data, quindi spostate eventuali malumori dopo il 13 di giugno, ma anche il 14 o il 15; insomma, la prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva.


Non posso fare altro che quotarmi  La prevedibile banalità degli schiavi


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

*Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*


----------



## DannySa (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Che tristezza, immagino la bava che gli fuoriusciva mentre diceva queste parole..
C'è da impazzire.


----------



## Fedeshi (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Vebbè ragazzi,Pellegatti non lo considero nemmeno.


----------



## robs91 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



L'inter cinese lo spinge a non vendere mentre l'Inter che prima era indonesiana invece si.Ma ammazzati servo.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Istigano SERIAMENTE alla violenza


----------



## Underhill84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Stefano: dopo il pranzo di oggi ad Arcore, qualcosa non va. Ora è chiaro. Berlusconi fatica a vendere il suo Milan. Questa volta, con il consorzio cinese, sembrava davvero la volta buona. Ma Berlusconi sembra si stia tirando indietro nonostante Fininvest continui a portare avanti la trattativa con Galatioto. Tecnicamente mancano solo le cifre ma ci sono un'infinità di paletti messi da Berlusconi per allontanare i cinesi. Più le varie battute che conosciamo. La questione non è chiusa ma, oggi, il Milan è più lontano dai cinesi.
> 
> Gli ospiti in studio, a Sky Calciomercato, abbastanza scettici. Parlano di una sorta di Mr Bee atto secondo.



Ma se berlusconi sta male da domenica sera e al rientro a Milano è andato al San Raffaele, come hanno fatto a fare il pranzo ad arcore?


----------



## hiei87 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



La cosa sulla cessione dell'inter è esattamente la prima cosa che ho pensato quando è stato annunciato il loro passaggio di proprietà.
Per carità, pellegatti non è affidabile, ma sono sicuro che berlusconi ha avuto quello stesso pensiero...


----------



## martinmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Grazie presidente!!! Una Milano completamente cinese non era sopportabile...ci sono troppi asili da quelle parti e i bambini sono sacri!


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La cosa sulla cessione dell'inter è esattamente la prima cosa che ho pensato quando è stato annunciato il loro passaggio di proprietà.
> Per carità, pellegatti non è affidabile, ma sono sicuro che berlusconi ha avuto quello stesso pensiero...



L'ho pensato anche io.

Milan squadra con immagine italiana e milanese e squadra che rappresenta Forza Italia che combatte il comunismo e i mangia bambini.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ma se berlusconi sta male da domenica sera e al rientro a Milano è andato al San Raffaele, come hanno fatto a fare il pranzo ad arcore?



Di Stefano è il peggiore dei cancri, peggio di Suma e Pellegatti.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> La cosa sulla cessione dell'inter è esattamente la prima cosa che ho pensato quando è stato annunciato il loro passaggio di proprietà.
> Per carità, pellegatti non è affidabile, ma sono sicuro che *berlusconi ha avuto quello stesso pensiero*...


Ha avuto lo stesso alibi per non vendere in caso...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Sinceramente non mi interessa cosa dicono i giornalisti....aspetto la conclusione definitiva, che sia positiva o negativa. Poi trarrò le conclusioni. Fino a quando trattano c'è la possibilità che venda così come che non lo faccia. Appena smetteranno di trattare allora sì che mi preoccuperò.


----------



## martinmilan (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anche io.
> 
> Milan squadra con immagine italiana e milanese e squadra che rappresenta Forza Italia che combatte il comunismo e i mangia bambini.



Lo dobbiamo solo ringraziare altrochè...pensate ad un Italia senza più bambini ma solo cinesi che nascono già adulti e che costringono Milano capitale della moda a vestire tutta uguale per non evidenziare le differenze sociali...uno scandalo.Grazie Presidente.Ex-cavaliere della tavola patata.


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Io sono nato nel 1987 ed i primi ricordi nitidi relativi al Milan risalgono alla finale persa nel '95 contro l'Ajax, quindi il Milan non lo seguo da ieri. Detto questo, se Berlusconi non vende ed attua l'ItalCessoMilan con Broccoló al timone smetto di seguire la mia squadra del cuore. Una perculata di questo genere, l'ennesima, che ci farebbe vivere stagioni e stagioni come o peggio delle ultime, sarebbe veramente troppo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*





robs91 ha scritto:


> L'inter cinese lo spinge a non vendere mentre l'Inter che prima era indonesiana invece si.Ma ammazzati servo.



 ma veramente, secondo me queste se le sognano la notte per poi dirle il giorno dopo, non tiriamo su la storia ehhh ma Moratti aveva ancora una % quando sappiamo tutti che già non contava niente. Io continuo a pensare che fino al 15 sono tutte illazzioni tirate oli solo per dare notizie ogni giorni sulla cessione.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

Comunque ho ascoltato le parole di Pellegatti, stessa roba di Peppe di Stefano, FORSE sta scemando l'idea di vendere, anche se dovesse andare in porto la cessione POTREBBE rimanere Brocchi, per via delle tempistiche. A livello psicologico POTREBBE influenzare la sua decisione la cessione dell'Inter. 

Insomma ragazzi.....qui ognuno cavalca l'onda. Fate un pò voi.


----------



## TheZio (7 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che tristezza, immagino la bava che gli fuoriusciva mentre diceva queste parole..
> C'è da impazzire.



L ho sentito e spruzzava gioia da ogni poro.. Sono veramente vergognosi. Giuro che se trovo uno di sti vili servetti per strada potrei non rispondere più di me stesso...


----------



## Tahva (7 Giugno 2016)

Va be', signori, mi sono rotta, smetto di seguire queste pagliacciate e ricomincerò a leggere dal 15, sperando sia cambiato qualcosa. Ho raggiunto il limite di sopportazione dei cambiamenti umorali di questi pseudogiornalisti.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Comunque ho ascoltato le parole di Pellegatti, stessa roba di Peppe di Stefano, FORSE sta scemando l'idea di vendere, anche se dovesse andare in porto la cessione POTREBBE rimanere Brocchi, per via delle tempistiche. A livello psicologico POTREBBE influenzare la sua decisione la cessione dell'Inter.
> 
> Insomma ragazzi.....qui ognuno cavalca l'onda. Fate un pò voi.



Come terrorizzare una tifoseria intera utilizzando condizionali e congiuntivi... ma Skincats non è l'unico purtroppo


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Loro a vincere Scudetti e Champions e noi a navigare tra il settimo e il decimo posto, proprio una bella immagine avremo. Fate un favore al mondo e sparatevi.


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



ma i salmoni che dicono? salgono ancora il fiume caro pellegatti?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2016)

ORA SIAMO STANCHI. APRITE GLI OCCHI E LEGGETE QUI. 

http://www.milanworld.net/rispetto-per-chi-posta-le-notizie-per-favore-vt23427.html


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

*Matteo Colturani su TL: "Rispetto tantissimo le notizie riportate dai principali quotidiani, ma sinceramente questo pessimismo non mi risulta anzi mi giungono notizie completamente all'opposto. Addirittura da quello che so, la firma potrebbe avvenire il 15 stesso se riescono con i tempi a sistemare i documenti."*


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Matteo Colturani su TL: "Rispetto tantissimo le notizie riportate dai principali quotidiani, ma sinceramente questo pessimismo non mi risulta anzi mi giungono notizie completamente all'opposto. Addirittura da quello che so, la firma potrebbe avvenire il 15 stesso se riescono con i tempi a sistemare i documenti."*



*LEGGERE
*http://www.milanworld.net/rispetto-per-chi-posta-le-notizie-per-favore-vt23427.html


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Matteo Colturani su TL: "Rispetto tantissimo le notizie riportate dai principali quotidiani, ma sinceramente questo pessimismo non mi risulta anzi mi giungono notizie completamente all'opposto. Addirittura da quello che so, la firma potrebbe avvenire il 15 stesso se riescono con i tempi a sistemare i documenti."*



E' quello che penso anch'io considerando soltanto Festa e Campopiano


----------



## ps18ps (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' quello che penso anch'io considerando soltanto Festa e Campopiano



si esatto, corrisponde con la notizia di oggi di Festa dove dice che stanno redigendo il contratto.


----------



## goleador 70 (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Matteo Colturani su TL: "Rispetto tantissimo le notizie riportate dai principali quotidiani, ma sinceramente questo pessimismo non mi risulta anzi mi giungono notizie completamente all'opposto. Addirittura da quello che so, la firma potrebbe avvenire il 15 stesso se riescono con i tempi a sistemare i documenti."*



E vaiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## tifoso evorutto (7 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' quello che penso anch'io considerando soltanto Festa e Campopiano



Comunque vada, finita questa vicenda, sarà da aprire un lungo e articolato topic sulla stampa italiana


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Matteo Colturani su TL: "Rispetto tantissimo le notizie riportate dai principali quotidiani, ma sinceramente questo pessimismo non mi risulta anzi mi giungono notizie completamente all'opposto. Addirittura da quello che so, la firma potrebbe avvenire il 15 stesso se riescono con i tempi a sistemare i documenti."*



Ma questo qui non aveva sparato una cavolata gigante sul Milan qualche giorno fa?


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ma questo qui non aveva sparato una cavolata gigante sul Milan qualche giorno fa?



Ok Campopiano e Repubblica, questo qui però ha zero attendibilità.


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque vada, finita questa vicenda, sarà da aprire un lungo e articolato topic sulla stampa italiana


Stiamo diventando esperti anche di questo. Nelle nostro caso la cosa ci tocca da vicino, ma chissà quante notizie di Politica, Cronaca ed Economia leggiamo con la stessa qualità.


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Puoi avere anche con i santi del paradiso a scrivere gli articoli, ma se quel nano infame cambia idea salta tutto e stop... e a parer mio tra scenate di ricoveri, ripensamenti ed elezioni questo ha manovrato i fili fino ad ora, infatti da un po di tempo prepara il terreno alla non cessione... e ormai non ho più un filo di ottimismo



Ma ragazzi e ragazze, se siete così convinti (tu e moltissimi altri) che la vendita sia saltata, sia tutto un teatrino, sia stata solo una manovra elettorale, ecc. ecc., cosa continuate a farvi del male, collegandovi in attesa di leggere pessime notizie che vi mandano in depressione, facendovi dire "ora basta, per me è finita, mi disinteresso del Milan, dall'anno prossimo seguo il Canicattì, B. è un pi#&a, gli cascassero tutti i denti (finti), ecc. ecc.

Fin dall'inizio si era parlato del 15 giugno come scadenza, probabilmente prorogato a dopo i ballottaggi, era stato detto da più di un commentatore competente che sarebbe stata buttata melma a più non posso sulla trattativa da fonti "non-fonti", che B. quasi-ottantenne avrebbe detto tutto e l'opposto di tutto....
insomma, fatevi una bella passeggiata di 15 giorni e poi ... se va va, altrimenti tornate qui e sfogatevi!

(Se non va io non ci sarò a leggervi, sorry)


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anche io.
> 
> Milan squadra con immagine italiana e milanese e squadra che rappresenta Forza Italia che combatte il comunismo e i mangia bambini.



Dimentichi di dire : "probabilmente a fondo classifica"


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok Campopiano e Repubblica, questo qui però ha zero attendibilità.



si si ma quelli che hanno zero credibilità danno la non cessione del milan...Parlano tutti a senzaioni.


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2016)

balle
la cessione è già avvenuta. manca solo la burocrazia


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Pellegatti è patetico..Qualcuno ricordi a quell'ebete che l'inter era già indonesiana anche l'altro giorno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Matteo Colturani su TL: "Rispetto tantissimo le notizie riportate dai principali quotidiani, ma sinceramente questo pessimismo non mi risulta anzi mi giungono notizie completamente all'opposto. Addirittura da quello che so, la firma potrebbe avvenire il 15 stesso se riescono con i tempi a sistemare i documenti."*


Io resto convinto di una cosa: si è andati troppo avanti. Berlusconi non è onnipotente, non può decidere di tirarsi indietro quando gli pare e piace. Se la trattativa non è ancora fallita (e questo è certo, perché i vari schiavi parlano soltanto al condizionale), allora procede e se procede vuol dire che si va verso le firme e Berlusconi, se non fosse davvero convinto, non andrebbe verso le firme ma avrebbe fermato il teatrino prima. Elezioni? E perché tirarla ancora avanti? Si è votato.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

che poi un altra cosa passata un po in secondo piano è la questione dei gruppi...ma evergrande robin li e compagnia cantante ci sono o no? Campopiano che dice a riguardo?


----------



## kakaoo1981 (7 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi un altra cosa passata un po in secondo piano è la questione dei gruppi...ma evergrande robin li e compagnia cantante ci sono o no? Campopiano che dice a riguardo?


lo spifferatore di Pasquale deve avere la febbre visto che non scrive articoli da un pezzo, si limita a dire tutto procede... fino al 15 va bene come teoria


----------



## Black (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Matteo Colturani su TL: "Rispetto tantissimo le notizie riportate dai principali quotidiani, ma sinceramente questo pessimismo non mi risulta anzi mi giungono notizie completamente all'opposto. Addirittura da quello che so, la firma potrebbe avvenire il 15 stesso se riescono con i tempi a sistemare i documenti."*



chi è questo Colturani? in ogni caso grazie per avermi tirato su il morale....


----------



## Aragorn (7 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che poi un altra cosa passata un po in secondo piano è la questione dei gruppi...ma evergrande robin li e compagnia cantante ci sono o no? Campopiano che dice a riguardo?



Infatti anche questa è una bella questione. Non bastava la demenza di Ilvio, ci manca solo che i potenziali acquirenti si rivelino più "poveri" rispetto ai ricconi di cui si è parlato fino ad ora


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Infatti anche questa è una bella questione. Non bastava la demenza di Ilvio, ci manca solo che i potenziali acquirenti si rivelino più "poveri" rispetto ai ricconi di cui si è parlato fino ad ora



Magari quelli seri si sono defilati perché hanno, giustamente, perso la pazienza..


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io resto convinto di una cosa: *si è andati troppo avanti. Berlusconi non è onnipotente, non può decidere di tirarsi indietro quando gli pare e piace*. Se la trattativa non è ancora fallita (e questo è certo, perché i vari schiavi parlano soltanto al condizionale), allora procede e se procede vuol dire che si va verso le firme e Berlusconi, se non fosse davvero convinto, non andrebbe verso le firme ma avrebbe fermato il teatrino prima. Elezioni? E perché tirarla ancora avanti? Si è votato.



Ripeto quanto ho detto nell'altro post: con lo stadio al Portello siamo arrivati fino alla vittoria del bando per poi tirarci indietro..e anche lì ballavano centinai di milioni e abbiamo fatto perdere tempo e soldi a diverse società..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto ho detto nell'altro post: con lo stadio al Portello siamo arrivati fino alla vittoria del bando per poi tirarci indietro..e anche lì ballavano centinai di milioni e abbiamo fatto perdere tempo e soldi a diverse società..


Purtroppo mai dire mai, ma io non ci voglio credere che alla fine la cessione non andrà in porto. Se, poi, succederà, io mollo.


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo mai dire mai, ma io non ci voglio credere che alla fine la cessione non andrà in porto. Se, poi, succederà, io mollo.



.


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> chi è questo Colturani? in ogni caso grazie per avermi tirato su il morale....



Giornalista della redazione di QSVS. A differenza di Ruiu non è un leccachiappe di Galliani, ma anzi è da anni critico verso la società, in particolare verso Berlusconi.
Non so comunque se sia credibile, lì dentro non mi fido quasi di nessuno. Anche Longoni, fonte CasaMilan, era parzialmente fiducioso e secondo me lui non è il tipo da spararle a caso.

Quelli da cui bisogna sempre e comunque diffidare sono Ordine, Ruiu, Pellegatti e Fedele


----------



## mistergao (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Matteo Colturani su TL: "Rispetto tantissimo le notizie riportate dai principali quotidiani, ma sinceramente questo pessimismo non mi risulta anzi mi giungono notizie completamente all'opposto. Addirittura da quello che so, la firma potrebbe avvenire il 15 stesso se riescono con i tempi a sistemare i documenti."*





Black ha scritto:


> chi è questo Colturani? in ogni caso grazie per avermi tirato su il morale....



Diffidate di Colturani, che è uno di Telelombardia che ne sa quanto me e quanto te, davvero, ne sa meno dei vari Currò, Di Stefano, ecc..., mi spiace spezzare le tue speranze, ma è così.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ripeto quanto ho detto nell'altro post: con lo stadio al Portello siamo arrivati fino alla vittoria del bando per poi tirarci indietro..e anche lì ballavano centinai di milioni e abbiamo fatto perdere tempo e soldi a diverse società..



Ma sai che era una riflessione che facevo con un mio collega in pausa pranzo? Penso che basti l'episodio dello stadio per certificare l'elevatissimo grado di inaffidabilità di Berlusconi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti: "Berlusconi sta decidendo di non vendere. L'Inter cinese spinge Berlusconi a non cedere per mantenere la squadra con immagine italiana e milanese. Brocchi sempre più vicino alla riconferma, eventualmente anche con i cinesi".*



Ok Pellegatti, non sono certo uno che si fa abbindolare da certa stampa.
Ma questa malsana idea del Milan italiano e milanese da opporre all'orribile Inter cinese l'ho avuta anch'io proprio ieri, immedesimandomi per un momento nella mente post-elettorale dello psicopatico.

Questo per dire che è giusto analizzare l'autorevolezza delle fonti, ma non pecchiamo troppo di presunzione bollando immediatamente come spazzatura ogni notizia proveniente da fonti antipatiche.
Se le cose poi dovessero andare male, l'impatto con la dura realtà sarebbe drammatico e questa volta la delusione sarebbe così tremenda da rendere davvero impossibile risollevarsi.


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi e ragazze, se siete così convinti (tu e moltissimi altri) che la vendita sia saltata, sia tutto un teatrino, sia stata solo una manovra elettorale, ecc. ecc., cosa continuate a farvi del male, collegandovi in attesa di leggere pessime notizie che vi mandano in depressione, facendovi dire "ora basta, per me è finita, mi disinteresso del Milan, dall'anno prossimo seguo il Canicattì, B. è un pi#&a, gli cascassero tutti i denti (finti), ecc. ecc.
> 
> Fin dall'inizio si era parlato del 15 giugno come scadenza, probabilmente prorogato a dopo i ballottaggi, era stato detto da più di un commentatore competente che sarebbe stata buttata melma a più non posso sulla trattativa da fonti "non-fonti", che B. quasi-ottantenne avrebbe detto tutto e l'opposto di tutto....
> insomma, fatevi una bella passeggiata di 15 giorni e poi ... se va va, altrimenti tornate qui e sfogatevi!
> ...



Perché é come dire a un fumatore incallito di stare 15 giorni senza sigarette


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ma sai che era una riflessione che facevo con un mio collega in pausa pranzo? Penso che basti l'episodio dello stadio per certificare l'elevatissimo grado di inaffidabilità di Berlusconi.



Rischio di penali ben differenti però.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ok Campopiano e Repubblica, questo qui però ha zero attendibilità.



Eh, appunto...le cose positive purtroppo escono da persone non attendibili


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Rischio di penali ben differenti però.



Ma quali penali.....ufficialmente NESSUNO le ha mai nominate quindi non ci sono, figuriamoci se il nano si faceva imporre le penali di cui si parla (25-30%..quindi più o meno 200 milioni)


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok Pellegatti, non sono certo uno che si fa abbindolare da certa stampa.
> Ma questa malsana idea del Milan italiano e milanese da opporre all'orribile Inter cinese l'ho avuta anch'io proprio ieri, immedesimandomi per un momento nella mente post-elettorale dello psicopatico.
> 
> Questo per dire che è giusto analizzare l'autorevolezza delle fonti, ma *non pecchiamo troppo di presunzione bollando immediatamente come spazzatura ogni notizia proveniente da fonti antipatiche.*



Quoto.
Soprattutto perché sono anni che guarda caso sono sempre le notizie negative quelle che poi si verificano.....


----------



## Clarenzio (7 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma quali penali.....ufficialmente NESSUNO le ha mai nominate quindi non ci sono, figuriamoci se il nano si faceva imporre le penali di cui si parla (25-30%..quindi più o meno 200 milioni)



per ora no ovviamente, ma se firmano un preliminare non saranno certo i 5-10 milioni che si paventano per il portello.

Comunque oh, tu sei decisamente impregnato dal pessimismo assoluto


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> per ora no ovviamente, ma se firmano un preliminare non saranno certo i 5-10 milioni che si paventano per il portello.
> 
> Comunque oh, tu sei decisamente impregnato dal pessimismo assoluto



Eh...ho vissuto intensamente gli ultimi 5 anni diciamo...


----------



## Gekyn (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Eh, appunto...le cose positive purtroppo escono da persone non attendibili



Non mi dire che quelle negative arrivano da fonti attendibili........
Anzi per adesso l'uniche fonti con un minimo di credibilità sono state quelle di Campopiano e al limite Festa, oltretutto sono l'uniche fonti con un minimo di senso logico.


----------



## MasterGorgo (7 Giugno 2016)

Mi preoccupano 2 cose:
- Se vendi puoi anche dire subito che per te é tutto ok e poi andare alle firme con comodo
- Se annunciasse che ha venduto di voti ne prenderebbe di +


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

Se ha deciso di non vendere come mai non hanno prolungato il contratto di Brocchi? scade tra 15 giorni più o meno.


----------



## MasterGorgo (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Se ha deciso di non vendere come mai non hanno prolungato il contratto di Brocchi? scade tra 15 giorni più o meno.


 Perché Brocchi, che potrebbe fare la riserva di Gattuso come allenatore, allenerebbe l'AC Milan anche pagando.


----------



## aridateceverza (7 Giugno 2016)

La Lega Pro andrebbe benissimo, senza Berlusconi.


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Ho visto due aggiornamenti di Campopiano.........ormai si da al mercato degli altri


----------



## Sand (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho visto due aggiornamenti di Campopiano.........ormai si da al mercato degli altri


Ci perde la faccia se salta tutto.


----------



## naliM77 (7 Giugno 2016)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupano 2 cose:
> - Se vendi puoi anche dire subito che per te é tutto ok e poi andare alle firme con comodo
> - Se annunciasse che ha venduto di voti ne prenderebbe di +



Si ma una volta detto che ha venduto, sparirebbe dai giornali. Se invece lascia il dubbio, ogni giorno sarà sui quotidiani.

"parlino male di me, purchè ne parlino" (cit.)


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho visto due aggiornamenti di Campopiano.........ormai si da al mercato degli altri



Campopiano si occupa della Roma


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

da Campopiano a Parlopoco....


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ho visto due aggiornamenti di Campopiano.........ormai si da al mercato degli altri



Temo sia un modo per cercare di uscire di scena lentamente e silenziosamente.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Temo sia un modo per cercare di uscire di scena lentamente e silenziosamente.



fa bene tanto a lui che gliene frega..è un giornalista mica un tifoso....comunque aspettiamo...


----------



## Dave (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Temo sia un modo per cercare di uscire di scena lentamente e silenziosamente.



Ha detto che il suo silenzio è un segno... di cosa non lo so.
Ma oltre questo sta ripetendo da giorni di aspettare il 15 Giugno, prima di allora non si saprà niente, quindi piuttosto che fare articoli senza news concrete preferisce non farne.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> fa bene tanto a lui che gliene frega..è un giornalista mica un tifoso....comunque aspettiamo...



Si ma non può pensare di uscirne così nel silenzio, si è esposto troppo.
O ha preso una toppata allucinante oppure è in attesa di news.


----------



## Crox93 (7 Giugno 2016)

Dave ha scritto:


> Ha detto che il suo silenzio è un segno... di cosa non lo so.
> Ma oltre questo sta ripetendo da giorni di aspettare il 15 Giugno, prima di allora non si saprà niente, quindi piuttosto che fare articoli senza news concrete preferisce non farne.



Si aspettiamo e basta, inutile riempirsi di pippe mentali.


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Si ma non può pensare di uscirne così nel silenzio, si è esposto troppo.
> O ha preso una toppata allucinante oppure è in attesa di news.



infatti...la mia non era una difesa anzi...dico solo che un lume di speranza è rimasto ancora...

se l'inter annunciasse Ibra io dico ma come cavolo fa quel verme di arcore a far saltare tutto??? boh....il gusto di essere odiato da tutti proprio...non capisco...maledetto pazzo


----------



## mabadi (7 Giugno 2016)

be forse non ci sono novità. Poi Berlusca sta in ospedale, che novità ci dovrebbero essere?
Qualsiasi notizia sarebbe una presa in giro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> fa bene tanto a lui che gliene frega..è un giornalista mica un tifoso....comunque aspettiamo...



Tutti i giornalisti sono tifosi


E beceri anche, mi pare chiaro che Campopiano sia milanista e ci speri quanto noi.


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Temo sia un modo per cercare di uscire di scena lentamente e silenziosamente.



.


----------



## Coripra (7 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Ci perde la faccia se salta tutto.



Scusa, lui ci potrebbe perdere la faccia se saltasse fuori che non c'era nulla di vero.
Se salta tutto l'unico che ci perde la faccia è B.


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

Non so se avete letto i nuovi twit di Campopiano.. A me pare stia indagando per capirci qualcosa di più, segno che le voci che danno SB vero il no saranno arrivate anche a lui.. Prima di proferire verbo sicuramente vorrà avere certezze a riguardo (a differenza di altri giornalisti che vanno solo "a sensazione").
Però davvero vedo anche lui meno convinto..


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Scusa, lui ci potrebbe perdere la faccia se saltasse fuori che non c'era nulla di vero.
> Se salta tutto l'unico che ci perde la faccia è B.



Ma la trattativa c'è. Contestiamo il perenne ottimismo.


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

Ma che poi il suo ottimismo era "si arriva al 15 da accordi e poi Silvio decide"
Conoscendo il pazzoide non è che razionalmente fosse così una versione ottimistica..


----------



## MrPeppez (7 Giugno 2016)

Comunque è pazzesco, il nano ha detto:

- 2 persone hanno quasi 10 mld di dollari di patrimonio personale
- vogliono (volevano) un allenatore internazionale

gli offrono 800 mln e lui va a rifiutare....e in più ci ha preannunciato in caso di non cessione ci sarà l'ItalMilan e che dovremmo avere pazienza che tradotto vuol dire: io terrò il Milan che farà schifo ma voi (i tifosi) dovete stare zitti perchè lo sapevate già

Incredibile..


----------



## anakyn101 (7 Giugno 2016)

Mi chiedo come mai i tifosi milanisti che vivono a Milano non organizzino una contestazione fuori dalla sede. Lo fanno tutti tranne quelli del milan...


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Comunque è pazzesco, il nano ha detto:
> 
> - 2 persone hanno quasi 10 mld di dollari di patrimonio personale
> - vogliono (volevano) un allenatore internazionale
> ...



Io ho un'idea: nel caso esista realmente l'offerta, come voglio sperare, non rifiuterà. Nel caso non vada in porto l'affare è perchè c'è qualcosa di losco sotto ed è stato tutta una boutade per scopi elettorali (poco credibile) o per replicare qualcosa che già aveva architettato con Bee ma le indagini della GF hanno bloccato. Vedremo....


----------



## sballotello (7 Giugno 2016)

festa nel suo ultimo articolo non parla di cessione saltata, tuttaltro


----------



## The Ripper (7 Giugno 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come mai i tifosi milanisti *che vivono a Milano* non organizzino una contestazione fuori dalla sede. Lo fanno tutti tranne quelli del milan...


Meglio che non parlo se no mi bannano 
Dico solo che se fossi io di Milano starei perennemente con uno striscione fuori dalla sede del Milan...


----------



## ildemone85 (7 Giugno 2016)

oggi è stata una giornata interlocutoria, stasera alle 23 arriverà sicuramente peppino di stefano col suo servizio ridicolo


----------



## fra29 (7 Giugno 2016)

anakyn101 ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo come mai i tifosi milanisti che vivono a Milano non organizzino una contestazione fuori dalla sede. Lo fanno tutti tranne quelli del milan...



Io credo che la protesta dovrebbe esser coordinata dalla curva che però per motivi che ben sappiamo ha altri interessi..
Purtroppo le proteste via web hanno scarsi riscontri nel mondo reale..


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io credo che la protesta dovrebbe esser coordinata dalla curva che però per motivi che ben sappiamo ha altri interessi..
> Purtroppo le proteste via web hanno scarsi riscontri nel mondo reale..



quella volta che si voleva fare la protesta per aver cacciato seedorf con il tam tam online dovevano venire quasi 800 persone poi ci siamo ritrovati in 10 sotto casa milan


----------



## LukeLike (7 Giugno 2016)

E' una sofferenza insopportabile. Mi viene da piangere. Non posso pensare che la Juve l'anno prossimo vada in giro con Pjanic e Dani Alves, l'Inter con la Suning, Napoli e Roma rinforzate e noi con l'ItalMilan di Brocchi. Mi sento male.


----------



## danjr (7 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Io credo che la protesta dovrebbe esser coordinata dalla curva che però per motivi che ben sappiamo ha altri interessi..
> Purtroppo le proteste via web hanno scarsi riscontri nel mondo reale..



Se ci fosse una protesta coordinata dalla curva e propagandata via web farebbe numeri spaventosi per me


----------



## Memories of the Time (7 Giugno 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E' una sofferenza insopportabile. Mi viene da piangere. Non posso pensare che la Juve l'anno prossimo vada in giro con Pjanic e Dani Alves, l'Inter con la Suning, Napoli e Roma rinforzate e noi con l'ItalMilan di Brocchi. Mi sento male.



Perché? Le nostre avversarie saranno altre


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

ormai campopiano non dice piu che tutto procede nemmeno a chi glielo chiede esplicitamente....non dite che sta dicendo le solite cose di sempre perchè non è assolutamente vero....

cito campopiano perchè avete detto in tutte le lingue che solo lui è affidabile e quindi cito lui....


----------



## wfiesso (7 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ormai campopiano non dice piu che tutto procede nemmeno a chi glielo chiede esplicitamente....non dite che sta dicendo le solite cose di sempre perchè non è assolutamente vero....
> 
> cito campopiano perchè avete detto in tutte le lingue che solo lui è affidabile e quindi cito lui....



credo non sia più troppo convinto nemmeno lui, è questo è male.

aspettiamo però perchè fin ora ha scritto solo quando aveva notizie certe, o quasi, aspettiamo... 
certo che sta situazione sta diventando come un calcolo renale


----------



## ignaxio (7 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ormai campopiano non dice piu che tutto procede nemmeno a chi glielo chiede esplicitamente....non dite che sta dicendo le solite cose di sempre perchè non è assolutamente vero....
> 
> cito campopiano perchè avete detto in tutte le lingue che solo lui è affidabile e quindi cito lui....



Beh dai.. ha appena 2h fa retwittato l'articolo di Festa che è abbastanza positivo.
Cosa vi deve dire..


----------



## Doctore (7 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ormai campopiano non dice piu che tutto procede nemmeno a chi glielo chiede esplicitamente....non dite che sta dicendo le solite cose di sempre perchè non è assolutamente vero....
> 
> cito campopiano perchè avete detto in tutte le lingue che solo lui è affidabile e quindi cito lui....



non e' vero


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

Doctore ha scritto:


> non e' vero



cosa non è vero?


----------



## daframax (7 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano ha appena twittato:



> Domani Mattina raccoglierò qualche altra informazione e poi scriverò... la trattativa va avanti, è complessa ma #tuttoprocede
> #milan


----------



## ignaxio (7 Giugno 2016)

è arrivato.. *#TuttoProcede*


----------



## __king george__ (7 Giugno 2016)

azz mi ha letto

battute apparte speriamo proceda davvero...


----------



## kolao95 (7 Giugno 2016)

daframax ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha appena twittato:



Bene, daje Pask!


----------



## daframax (7 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> azz mi ha letto
> 
> battute apparte speriamo proceda davvero...



Siamo in zona necrologio da parte di _PippoDiStefano_, teniamoci forte e vogliamoci bene


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Giugno 2016)

se non ci sono notizie non si scrive, così si comporta un giornalista, e campopiano sta facendo questo


----------



## daframax (7 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> se non ci sono notizie non si scrive, così si comporta un giornalista, e campopiano sta facendo questo



quoto


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Giugno 2016)

furio fedel lo odio...mamma mia. Su Tl sta dando spettacolo.


----------



## Hellscream (7 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> furio fedel lo odio...mamma mia. Su Tl sta dando spettacolo.



Non guardare e non sentire lui, Ruiu e co.. ti ci rovini solo il fegato.


----------



## Roger84 (7 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non guardare e non sentire lui, Ruiu e co.. ti ci rovini solo il fegato.



Fedele a me personalmente fino a un certo punto, ma Ruiu........................


----------



## admin (7 Giugno 2016)

*Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Berlusconi ancora non è convinto di vendere e si è preso qualche giorno di riflessione. Siamo in fase interlocutoria ma Berlusconi (che ora è ricoverato in ospedale) deve comunicare ai vertici di Fininvest quella che è la sua volontà. *


----------



## Fedeshi (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Berlusconi ancora non è convinto di vendere e si è preso qualche giorno di riflessione. Siamo in fase interlocutoria ma Berlusconi (che ora è ricoverato in ospedale) deve comunicare ai vertici di Fininvest quella che è la sua volontà. *



Bisogna aspettare il 15-20 altra via non c'è.


----------



## ghettoprollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky (Fabrizio Romano): Berlusconi ancora non è convinto di vendere e si è preso qualche giorno di riflessione. Siamo in fase interlocutoria ma Berlusconi (che ora è ricoverato in ospedale) deve comunicare ai vertici di Fininvest quella che è la sua volontà. *



bip. bip.

"Care figlie, cari figli. Amici e collaboratori."

bip. bip.

"Ho deciso di..."

bibip. bibip. bibip.

biiiiiiiiiiiiiip.


----------



## Victorss (8 Giugno 2016)

ghettoprollo ha scritto:


> bip. bip.
> 
> "Care figlie, cari figli. Amici e collaboratori."
> 
> ...



magari..


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Giugno 2016)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Mi preoccupano 2 cose:
> - Se vendi puoi anche dire subito che per te é tutto ok e poi andare alle firme con comodo
> - Se annunciasse che ha venduto di voti ne prenderebbe di +



in teoria si ma secondo la sua mente malata i milanisti votano per lui, quindi lui non vende proprio per questo motivo, è difficile capire come ragiona


----------



## aridateceverza (8 Giugno 2016)

Cioè, questo a 80 anni non sa cosa vuole fare. 
Ma il tipo è seriamente compromesso, suvvia.
Lo è da una ventina d'anni.
Mi vengono i brividi a ripensare che
è stato Presidente del Consiglio.
I brividi.


----------



## FK87 (8 Giugno 2016)

Continuiamo a dare retta a tutti quelli che si esprimono invece di usare la logica che dice....a fininvest del Milan non interessa prima o poi sarà ceduto oggi 740 milioni in futuro NO. 3 anni fuori dall'Europa fatturato in drastico calo perdite di almeno 90 milioni annue. Berlusconi parla volutamente della cessione facendo intendere chi ci sia grossa disponibilità del compratore...la gente va a votare e scrive vendi il Milan la gente lo tempesta dicendo vendi vattene. Adesso usando la testa uno di 80 anni con che coraggio può rifiutare un offerta del genere e presentare a dei tifosi oramai esauriti un Milan italiano con brocchi in panchina. Cioè secondo voi è realistica??poi ci sono fiori di avvocati che stanno lavorando al contratto e lavorerebbero non sapendo se Berlusconi vuole vendere o no? Massu dai ragazzi. Stiamo calmi e ragioniamo no farci sempre assalire da pseudo notizie di Sky o altri cialtroni. Poi per carità può non vendere ma io a sto punto lo trovo assurdo.


----------

